# So I've got this Garmin etrex Legend



## Riich

It's new, it was a gift and I know nothing about these things!

How can I make this thing useful to me for fishing?

Any and all advice is appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Backwater Eddy

Depending on the version your capabilities will vary. If yours is the HC version it will also be able to run LakeMaster software and micro SD chips, and that will up your fishing and navigation capability's significantly.

Even if it does not have Mico SD chip capability you may still be able to upload to internal memory some mapping data, and interface with your computer to manage data.

A PC interface cord will be handy and you may have received on with the unit. I also recommend a 12 V auto power cord if one was not supplied with the package.

2 free software downloads from Garmin will make way point management an easy tack.

The first is the *MapeSorce* software program, it is easy to use and offers many map options to work with.

The second is the Garmin *N-Route* software, a simpler software that is handy for on the road situations and to a lesser point in the field.

Garmin will also will work with *Google Earth*, very handy exchange of waypoints and routes.

Garmin GPS units are actuate, reliable, and easy to use. Get out and tinker with it, set a few points, routes, and get accustomed to the feel of the unit. The usefulness will come to you with gained experience. For the sportsman in any season a GPS unit will quickly become a valuable tool to work with. My Garmin Rhino 530 HC units has saved my butt more than once on big water and on big ice due to no visibility.

If it is a new unit I recommend you register it on the Garmin web site and start your own free user account. This offers you access to Garmin updates and added software and will streamline things if service is ever required on the unit. Garmin has excellent customer service and support when needed...best in the industry by far.

Here is a link to some *YouTube clips on the Garmin Etrex Legend* that may help you along and speed up your learning curve with the unit.

Hope this helps you out.

Part 1 




Part 2 




Google Maps with your GPS device.





How to transfer Google Earth Routes to a Garmin GPS.





Lots more usefull into on YouTube and on Garmins web site to look over.


----------



## Riich

Mine does indeed take the micro chips.

I did some asking around with some of the folks I work with and they mentioned the Navionics mapping that comes with the Lowrances. It's too bad it doesn't work with the Garmin products.

I will check out these links you provided. One drawback to the legend as I see it is no external buttons to mark waypoints. You need to get into the menu items to do so, from what I can tell. I use a Garmin Rino at work and I have it pretty much figured out, but it has no mapping whatsoever, but it's great for finding your way to a waypoint you have marked or entered.

I'll play around with this some more, from ouside appearances it doesn't seem to be very user friendly.

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Backwater Eddy

That's good the data card version is much more flexable in use.

The Garmin Inland Lakes chip, or the Garmin BlueChart Chip is as good ,if not better than the premium Navionics cards.

The LakeMaster MN "09", LOTW/Rainy is as good as it gets for the Canadian end up to Kanora Ont.

The 520 and 530 HCx Rhino's can run all the Garmin BlueChart® g2 Vision, and LakeMaster software, and the Blue Chart Data, plus the Google Earth maps.

The Garmin Oregon and Colorado 400-I and 400-T will also do the high mass topo MSD chips.


----------



## Riich

What chip would you throw in for the best use on Lake Sakakawea? And how much do they cost?

I'm assuming it shows the depth contours then too?

Something like that would be nice for ice fishing.

Thanks again for all this info!


----------



## Backwater Eddy

From Garmin I would do the Inland Lakes North Central SD/MicroSD chip or the DVD and upload the maps as needed.

Inland Lakes Vision, North Central
Part Number: 010-C0891-00
Suggested Retail Price: $ 116.65

https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?pID=9851&pvID=11228#featureTab

Garmin uses the official Coast Guard navigation maps for the whole Missouri River system. Garmin also will pro-rate exchange on new chips so if a new one comes out you can get it exchanged up to the first year at a discount..that is nice too.

From LakeMaster/Garmin the new "09" Dakota's MSD chip will do the trick for $110.00.

http://www.lakemap.com/digitalgpslakemaps-garmin2009lakemasterdakotaspromapmicrosdcard.aspx


----------



## Riich

That Lakemaster looks interesting.

Any preferences on your part for Sakakawea?


----------



## Backwater Eddy

Both are good.

If you also were considering a Garmin Marine sonar/GPS boat unit and may use it with either, I may then encourage you to do the Garmin Vision chip...but either would serve you very well.


----------



## Riich

Thanks for sharing all your knowledge on the Garmins! I'll do some more studying and take it from there.


----------



## Backwater Eddy

Your very welcome.

FYI: Garmin makes extremely good GPS/Sonar units, no software problems, QVGA and VGA displays, highly accurate GPS...very easy to use. There are some very good rebaits out now and some super deals on the net. A lot of the "New" features Lowrance and to a lesser amount Humminbird are adding or trying to add to there new units came from Garmin originally...consider that when looking them over. We use a couple Garmins on one boat. A 430 and a 5212, the 5212 is the sweetest unit made in my opinion and the easiest to run I have ever seen...it's all touch screen.


----------



## kirsch

Riich,

Sorry for the late response. There is no better option out for Garmin GPS maps than NDTRAX. Do a search on the net and there is lots of great information. Fishing, hunting, roads, trails, camping, and more all on one map. The only downside is you mentioned Sak, as NDTRAX has more lakes (all surveyed) than anyone but it doesn't include Sak. Good Fishing and check out NDTRAX, you won't be sorry. It is also available for Lowrance.


----------



## Riich

Thanks, Kirsch, I'll check it out.


----------



## Plainsman

Backwater Eddy, good to see someone with some knowledge of the Garmings. I currently have a 60CS, but am thinking of upgrading. I have the CD disk set for topo United States, but would like a chip version. I was considering the Oregon 400T. What do you think of that unit?


----------



## Backwater Eddy

The Oregon series is a very sweet GPS system and is available in 5 models, touch screen (Very Kewl), simple user interface, rock solid GPS accuracy, runs Topo, Insight mapping 3-D, and LakeMaster software plus others.

There is a new Garmin Oregon 550t due out in July, with a camera and new features. $599.99

The only point with them I could call a weak point, at least in my view, is they do not have the larger lithium Ion battery back as is on the Rhino series, as they use double-A's...but you can get rechargeable A's too. The larger Ion pack runs up to 14 hours, and I have a spare too, so I'm not concerned with longevity of the batteries in the field. They recharge quickly too.

If I was not such a huge fan of the Rhino 530 HCx's I would be running the Oregon model. I may get one down the line as it is a top notch unit.

If you have the Topo discs, maybe consider the *Oregon 400 I*, it has pre loaded Inland 09 Lakes on it..you can always load your Topo onto Micro SD chips as needed from your disc and use them? The Oregon series also has the capability to run the Insight Charting and 3-d underwater charts...that is darn nifty too.

Oregon review on GPS magazine...may be helpful to you.
http://gpsmagazine.com/2008/08/garmin_oregon_400t_review.php

If your considering a Rhino 530 Hcx, Tiger GPS has them now on sale for $399, they were $535.99...and a rebait is offered too. Heck of a deal. I suspect...maybe..they might be running a new model Rhino next season, or sooner, so that is why they are on sale. But that is a heck of a deal!!
http://www.tigergps.com/garminrino530chx.html


----------

